# Planted Veggies Today



## masta (Apr 17, 2005)

We have finally turned the corner here is the Northeast with the weather and today was planting day for the early crops!









Romain Lettuce and Broccoli Plants...two double rows of peas planted on end








Italian flat leaf Parsley in frontof the house.


----------



## Hippie (Apr 17, 2005)

We are planting tomatoes down here. The blackberries are blooming and we have tiny peaches on the trees. Good looking little garden.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 17, 2005)

snow is almost gone here..lol


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 18, 2005)

looks good masta. if you are like me , its hard to wait for everything to get ready but it's always worth the wait, so much better than market foods... i also have romain, red oak, and simpson lettuces growing, radishes too.School plant sale this weekend. Will have everything I need to finish planting then.



Oh! Also have 16 super chile, 10 german paprika plants started from seed earlier this spring. 


Country, got plums the size of BB's but no peaches yet!


Stinkie, it'll behot before you know it!


berry


----------



## Hippie (Apr 18, 2005)

Where are you Berry, I forgot.


----------



## Hippie (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh. Duh. I just saw the big 'T' again. Tennessee?


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 18, 2005)

yes sir, Tennessee.kinda "_*way"*_ northwest. river country.


berry*Edited by: Berrywine *


----------



## Hippie (Apr 18, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that! Nice country.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks CW. we like it here.the "skeeters" are out already and in force! theytried to tote me off yesterday while I wasin the garden.


berry


----------



## MedPretzel (Apr 19, 2005)

You guys are so lucky! I'm going to have to wait til May to plant my stuff, and I hope I'm not too late when I do that.



I've been out of town for a few weeks already, and am missing all the fun stuff that spring brings with it. 





This year it's gonna be a beet, sage and maybe lettuce year.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 19, 2005)

for sure a lettuce year






berry


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 23, 2005)

How does everyone planttheir gardens? Is it just according to the weather change or do you follow the calendar and moon like us?






Certain trees that produce seed and flowers tell us of the seasons and times to plant. Certain other blossoms tell us when to harvest and fish. And when the moon changes and shifts in relation to evening times indicate when at night we should plant.*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## masta (Apr 24, 2005)

I usually just plant according to the calendar and when time permits. After the long winter we had this year, itwas a bit early for spring crops but I asked my buddy to get me some plants and he takes care of the local guy like me!


----------



## Hippie (Apr 24, 2005)

I never plant tomatoes before may. No beans before april.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 24, 2005)

I plant cool season crops usually when weather permits, usually mid- March.... warm season crops usually around Mother's day.


berry


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 24, 2005)

We usually don't plant until Memorial Day weekend. It's just too cold up here! We're supposed to be well below freezing this coming week. Brrrrr.....


----------



## Hippie (Apr 24, 2005)

It is 60*F here with a brisk NW wind. We are all about to freeze to death.


----------



## Maui Joe (Apr 24, 2005)

How cold does it normally get down to? I guess it feels colder with the North wind other than just the outside temp?


I remember being in Korea when I was in the Air Force. It got down to -20 but when the cold wind blew with the pounding snow, I wanted to die and get shipped home....


----------



## Hippie (Apr 24, 2005)

I also was in the USAF. TACP. If you don't need to know what that is, don't ask. 


In the winter it might on occasion but not every year get down to 10*F. It hardly ever snows much here. I remember in the late 80's it snowed 19 inches and freaked wveryone out bad. 4 inches is a good snowfall. Some winters it might get down to 5*F. I think the record for this area is maybe -5*F. We have very hot, humid summers. 115*F is not uncommon. It can get very dry also in july, august, and september. March is typically our wettest month, sometimes 6+ inches of rain. November can be very wet also. We have alot of tornadoes in the spring and summer, but our deadliest have occured in January. This past winter was particularly mild. Last summer was particularly mild and wet. I doubt we get that lucky this year. Most times we have only 2 seasons, winter and hot. OK, the rant is over. You asked.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 25, 2005)

CW, 


won't be long till it's " hotter than the hinges of hell " , eh?






berry


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 25, 2005)

Y'all come on up to Northern Minnesota! We can show you some cold!




It can easily get below -40 in the winter and over 100 in the summer. But last summer was bad, no heat. We lost lots of crops up here during a summer freeze. So if you're ever feeling sorry for yourself during the winter, just remember us in American Siberia! But just think of all the great opportunities it presents to make and drink wines.


----------



## Hippie (Apr 25, 2005)

A summer freeze? No thanks!


Yes Berry, you got it!


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 27, 2005)

PWP, I don't know if I could stand that -40.



It's the humidity in July and August to go along with 105 in the shade that just makes me melt!There should be a happy medium somewhere.


berry


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 27, 2005)

Berrywine, There are wonderful places to live with fabulous weather, but most mortals can't afford it.



Maui Joe lives in one of those places. I spent June through October in South Carolina one year. I have to admit that I acclimated to that easier when I was a kid. By the way, it's been snowing on and off all day toady!


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 28, 2005)

Snowing? oooooweee! I'd have to cover my mater plants!


berry


----------



## PolishWineP (May 2, 2005)

Berry, I spent yesterday driving from Wisconsin all the way to the top of Minnesota and there were snow squalls all the way home!



THIS is why we haven't planted anything yet.


----------



## Berrywine (May 2, 2005)

We are still in the 40's overnight, 60's during the day,lots and lots of rain lately, kind of sitting back waiting and waiting. Maybe it will let up soon so you can get in there and dig some dirt.What do you like in your garden when you do plant?


berry


----------



## PolishWineP (May 2, 2005)

I think we're going to head out with the plastic and logs to get the soil warming so we can plant some day. We vary every year what we plant and with the cold weather I don't think we'll have time for any early crops. This year it looks like carrots, green beans, maters. We also have some volunteer raspberries! They planted themselves at the end of the garden. Not enough for wine but enough to snitch now and then. And sadly, we've been in this house since "99 and still don't have any rhubarb in the ground! I think I need to change that!


----------



## Berrywine (May 3, 2005)

I still have several beds covered with plastic being our overnight temps are still cool. Last night it got down to 38°. That is a bit unseasonal for us.Lettuce and radishes like it, maters are protected by wall o waters. I bet u r limited on what u can grow, short season and all.Congrats on the _*Vol*_unteerraspberries. You can munch on a few while working in the garden. Good luck.


berry


----------



## PolishWineP (May 4, 2005)

Yee Haw! It's getting warm again! I can hardly wait to get the gloves and garden fork going this weekend!


----------

